# dark green fluffy algae,can anyone help?



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

i have 180 gallons. it has fluffy green algae on rocks,wood and a little on my plants i run my lights for 6 hours. i have cut back on the time i leave lights on and even left them off for a week, but it has reduced none. if any one has any suggestions please comment. thank you in a


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You could just start a new "fur coated driftwood" fad


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks like BBA.....high nitrates, poor water circulation, fluctuating CO2 levels can be some of the things that make it appear


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I too have this. How do we get rid of it??


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I dunno Dillon...black brush/beard or some kind of hair algae? check this site Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish


----------

